# [Glassfish] Warnung: Multiple [2] JMX MBeanServer instances exist



## mannohnenamen (2. Okt 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich programmiere zur Zeit eine JSF 2.0 Web Application mit Glassfish 3.1 und nutze die Java DB (Derby).

Ich bekomme immer wieder die selbe Warnung:
_WARNUNG: Multiple [2] JMX MBeanServer instances exist, we will use the server at index [0] : [com.sun.enterprise.v3.admin.DynamicInterceptor@ae7b77].
WARNUNG: JMX MBeanServer in use: [com.sun.enterprise.v3.admin.DynamicInterceptor@ae7b77] from index [0] 
WARNUNG: JMX MBeanServer in use: [com.sun.jmx.mbeanserver.JmxMBeanServer@1610f1f] from index [1] _

Dies führt zu folgenden Warnmeldungen:

_WARNUNG: PER01000: Got SQLException executing statement "CREATE TABLE CATEGORY (CATEGORY_ID BIGINT NOT NULL, CANAL SMALLINT DEFAULT 0, COUNT INTEGER, NAME VARCHAR(255), TREENODE_TREENODEID BIGINT, PRIMARY KEY (CATEGORY_ID))": java.sql.SQLException: Table/View 'CATEGORY' ist bereits in Schema 'CQUIZ' vorhanden.
WARNUNG: PER01000: Got SQLException executing statement "CREATE TABLE JUSER (JUSERID BIGINT NOT NULL, DATEOFBIRTH DATE, EMAIL VARCHAR(255) UNIQUE, FIRSTNAME VARCHAR(255), JUSERROLE VARCHAR(255), LASTNAME VARCHAR(255), PASSWORD VARCHAR(255), USERNAME VARCHAR(255) UNIQUE, PRIMARY KEY (JUSERID))": java.sql.SQLException: Table/View 'JUSER' ist bereits in Schema 'CQUIZ' vorhanden.
...usw..._

Ich interpretiere das so, dass der erste Server die Datenbanktabellen problemlos erzeugen und beim zwei Server die Warnungen kommen, weil es zum zweiten Mal versucht.

Ich weiss gar nicht was ein JMX MBeanServer macht. Diese wurden von Netbeans erstellt.
Wie kann ich dieses Problem verhindern und ist es überhaupt ein Problem?


----------



## Smoothi (7. Okt 2011)

also soweit ich weiß, ist das ein Bug im aktuellen Glassfish-Server.

Ich denke, du hast recht mit deiner Vermutung. Wie es aussieht hast du in der persistence.xml "CREATE" gewählt. Wieso? 

Wenn die Tabellen einmal da sind, kannst du "NONE" wählen, wenn es nur zum Testen sein soll, sollte auch "DROP & CREATE" funktionieren.


----------



## mannohnenamen (7. Okt 2011)

Im Moment bin ich nur am Testen, deshalb habe ich Drop & Create gewählt.
Diese Tatsache ist unabhängig von der Ausführung beider JMX Server.

An einen Bug glaube ich nicht, weil es andere Projekte gibt, die dieses Verhalten nicht auslösen.


----------



## Smoothi (7. Okt 2011)

Damit wir uns nicht missverstehen...ich meinte das:


> Ich bekomme immer wieder die selbe Warnung:
> WARNUNG: Multiple [2] JMX MBeanServer instances exist, we will use the server at index [0] : [com.sun.enterprise.v3.admin.DynamicInterceptor@ae7b77].
> WARNUNG: JMX MBeanServer in use: [com.sun.enterprise.v3.admin.DynamicInterceptor@ae7b77] from index [0]
> WARNUNG: JMX MBeanServer in use: [com.sun.jmx.mbeanserver.JmxMBeanServer@1610f1f] from index [1]



Scheint schon ein Bug zu sein, siehe: [#GLASSFISH-17010] [JMX] Multiple [2] JMX MBeanServer instances exist - Java.net JIRA

Dein Problem scheint damit verbunden zu sein. Versuch doch mal einen anderen Server, zum Beispiel Tomcat.  Dann siehst du ja, ob es daran liegt.


----------

